# The library



## Cat Dancer (Sep 18, 2013)

I like the library. We went yesterday. Our library has a GREAT kids' section. Tons of stuff to play with and lots of books. I am going to try to utilize it more than I have been. Abigail reads pretty well so she can read her own books, but she still likes me to read to her.  I tend to look at house decorating books or psychology books. I also like mysteries, but it is harder to get into those because I'm too easily distracted. 

I know a lot of people have Kindles (which I would love to get) and other electronic reading devices, but do you still go to the library and what do you like to read or do there? 

I also like looking at magazines. I LOVE the glossiness and freshness of them.


----------



## TrustMate (Sep 18, 2013)

Haven't been to the library for a long time but would definitely love to go. This place associates with the feeling of calmness and peace. Also, I kind of like the fact that in the library you can lock yourself in your own thoughts for a moment and don't worry that you are going to be distracted or disturbed.
But at the same time I love my ereader. It's just very convenient. If you don't have time to go to a library or a bookstore, you can get ebook online in a second. And when I travel, I don't need to carry heavy books in my backpack


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 18, 2013)

I love the idea of an ereader too. I just haven't made the leap so far.


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 18, 2013)

I love libraries too. I'm so glad you have got one close enough that you can get to CD!  

(It's wonderful too that you read to your children and do things with them like this when you can, they appreciate little together-times like that so much and it's so positive for them in so so many ways.  :2thumbs

My brain also goes through long, looong stages where various types of reading is just too hard or I just can't stay with it. Libraries can be great that way because you can just grab something and see what topic or book "grabs you" enough to focus a little bit, that particular day. 

Sometimes even just grabbing random things that you're not actually looking for can be cool - sometimes you weirdly discover a new thing to be interested in. 

I like looking at pictures of gardens or landscaping or what people have done with their house or land. I also love just pictures of beautiful places in the world. 

I like books of mythology and different beliefs and cultures, and I love looking at/reading about ruins and old places. 

I like how you can just go and hang out at a library any time that it is open. 

I also sometimes use a library as just a change of scenery or to get into a different mode. Sometimes it is a handy place to 'switch modes' when I'm in a funk or in bad habits, or if there's something I'm putting off or something I'm finding difficult to do for some reason. "Right, I've come to the library to do this, and now I'm doing it, dangit." (But then sometimes when I get there I'll find I've forgotten something I need.  )


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 18, 2013)

I do love just walking around looking at different genres and kind of hoping/waiting a book will just leap out at me. I think my kids would like it if I could figure out how to check out movies too, but I haven't had the courage to ask yet. I just feel like it is something I should just KNOW.


----------



## TrustMate (Sep 18, 2013)

You're not alone there! I didn't even know the libraries had movies you could rent.
Probably, should work same way as renting books. And I'm sure there's always at least one (usually more) helpful person/staff member, who can help and possibly even make a tour through the library. Bet that would be interesting


----------



## rdw (Sep 18, 2013)

I love the library! When I was a little girl I used to walk to the library every week - my big adventure. I own a kindle and love it as I now carry my library with me. 
Renting movies in our library is the same as checking out a book


----------



## adaptive1 (Sep 19, 2013)

I toured the public library in New York City, it's an amazing building, just beautiful.
With the digital age I can't but wonder what will be the future of them.

I have always found it entertaining to walk quietly through the library and look at the people studying or sitting in silence. When I was young I would go with my friends and get shushed for talking. It always made me feel like such a rebel lol.


----------



## MHealthJo (Sep 19, 2013)

Cat Dancer said:


> I think my kids would like it if I could figure out how to check out movies too, but I haven't had the courage to ask yet. I just feel like it is something I should just KNOW.



I used to have this  feeling in so, so, SO many situations too, CD. I think it may sometimes have something to do with when we have grown up with people who had problems where they would get mad too unexpectedly/for no good reason, or embarrass us or expect too much or unfair things from a child or a young person. I am not sure. But I definitely had this thing of being very embarrassed to ask for help, assistance, or how to do something or how something works. 

At some point I became very free of this after realising that it just doesn't make any sense at all; after realising that with pretty much EVERYTHING IN LIFE, if we have not done or used something before (or even if we have), and have not been carefully shown or taught or explained well how to do it, then we are not going to know how to do it. And that people who are right for their jobs are helpful people who realise that and will not judge that, and who just want to help and let us make use of services and products. If they were ever judgmental or unpleasant about doing so, it would be their problem and they just aren't doing their job very well - or maybe they are having a bad day or aren't feeling inspired about their job that day.

I think what helped too was taking that risk and letting people help me - it turned out that it was rare that people weren't  helpful or seemed judgmental in some way. Turned out that it always seemed they had done it before or answered the same question before, to plenty of other people like me, who weren't born knowing everything there is to know. It wasn't just me  due to some sort of defectiveness in me or something! 

What a confidence booster to remember these things, and so find myself doing new things that were previously scary.....  ( I still have my days though.   )


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 20, 2013)

I went to library when i moved here because i wanted to use their computers    the lady there was very kind   I never did go use computer as i did not want to go alone
i did go though once and we get to take movies out for free to rental fee    ask the lady to find me a movie because it was all so overwhelming all the movies they had  wow
i watched the great and powerful oz  lol    have not gone back since though but it was an experience  i had not been to a library for a very long time


----------

